# I GOTTA VENT!



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

8 MONTHS AGO I WENT TO SCHOOL FOR MY PILOTS LIC. TO RUN A TUG BOAT. ONE OF THE CONDITIONS OF MY COMPANY SENDING ME TO SCHOOL WAS I HAD TO TRAIN A DECK HAND TO FILL MY POSITION. WELL I DID THAT AND HE'S A DANG FINE HAND. NOW THAT HE'S TRAINED I CAN GET IN THE WHEELHOUSE AND DO MY TRAINING, RIGHT!!!!! NOPE!!!! JUST GOT WORD THEIR SNATCHING HIM OFF AND SENDING ME A NEW GREEN HORN TO TRAIN. NOTHING AGAINST THE NEW GUY, HE DESERVES HIS SHOT. BUT HOW CAN I TRAIN FOR MY JOB IF IM ON DECK TRAINING SOMEONE ELSE????? I'M PLAIN SICK OF CORPARITE THINKING!!!!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Count to ten and breath. You have to do it their way. Show a good attitude Be happy your still working. It will work out.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

Go into the woods when you get a free moment, sit and listen.
Don't talk or think.
Just, listen.
Trust me I need to blow off steam pretty regular, I know all about it.

P.S hope it's nice and sunny, that helps.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...wise beyond his years, this one is...^


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what im reading is that your a great teacher. hang in there and plink away the frustration.


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> Go into the woods when you get a free moment, sit and listen.
> Don't talk or think.
> Just, listen.
> Trust me I need to blow off steam pretty regular, I know all about it.
> ...


you know my secret!!! very good therapy


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

primitive power slingshot said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > Go into the woods when you get a free moment, sit and listen.
> ...


It's good to get away from life, just to sit and be away from the hectic cities, cars and noisy people.
Hope you get though this stressful situation without blowing a fuse and flipping out.
All the best.


----------

